# Another One ????



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Police man shoots dog thru a van window in coeur d'alene .
This one really seems odd. Not sure if I am suppose to post a link to it or not.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I read last week that every 98 minutes a dog is shot by police somewhere in the US


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Louisianian is a communist. lies are funny, I guess


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Packfish said:


> Police man shoots dog thru a van window in coeur d'alene .
> This one really seems odd. Not sure if I am suppose to post a link to it or not.


Was it this link http://www.wnd.com/2014/07/police-take-horrific-action-every-98-minutes/


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

cornerfinder said:


> Louisianian is a communist. lies are funny, I guess


This doesn't reflect my views on the issue, but to show your ignorance:

http://www.citylab.com/politics/2013/10/dog-really-killed-police-officer-every-98-minutes/7356/

http://www.volokh.com/2013/07/10/police-should-stop-shooting-so-many-dogs/

" Civil-liberties writer Radley Balko notes that over a nine-year period Milwaukee officers killed 434 dogs - about one every eight days. And that's just one city. Across the country, according to Justice, "the majority of [police] shooting incidents involve animals, most frequently dogs."

I like that the author adds:

" Many people, myself included, *often feel greater visceral outrage when police use unnecessary force against dogs than against people, even though the latter is surely objectively worse.* We cannot help the emotions we feel, but we should be aware of this bias. As I said in the post, unjustified police violence against dogs is part of a broader pattern of overly aggressive, military-style police tactics documented in Radley Balko's book. In a future post, I will do a review of the book as a whole, and try to put the problem in broader perspective. At the same time, unjustified violence against dogs is a serious wrong in its own right and Balko, Hinkle, and others perform a valuable service in calling attention to this widespread problem."

Like I said, this doesn't show my opinion, but LostLouisianian most likely did see that stat. I have seen it many times.


----------

